# How to find a repair shop to repair vintage Sampson Reel to Reel Deck?



## iKokomo (Jun 3, 2016)

I found my grandpa's old Sampson reel to reel deck. When I plug it in, there is no "magic smoke" or any weird sounds. It seems to power up just fine.

However, whenever I press play, the tape reel or tape hub either doesn't move or (when touched) moves extremely slowly and then freezes up. 

I was wondering how to find a repair shop to work on this? 

I know it may not be worth much, but for sentimental value/listening to some old tapes I found with it, I would love to get this up and running. This is run with valves/tubes.

I live kind of nearish to the Raleigh/Cary area of NC. I can make a drive into town if there is a good repair place locally. However, if there is an online repair store that you would trust, please let me know!


----------

